# male fibromyalgia?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

What is the equivalent to fibromyalgia symptoms in males? Why is it so difficult to diagnose in men?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

maybe cause men will not admit there vonerable(pardon the spelling)its a deep seated instinct,that i was born without. havent seen your name before,welcome to the board. olny been here couple a weeks myself.seeya.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

back already,its FM no matter how you cut it!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Coqui:Welcome to our fm/cfs family. I think the symptoms are similar in females and males. Speaking for myself I get pain in some of the 18 trigger points, fatigue, ibs, to name a few. FM is hard to diagnose in both sexes. It took me 8 years before I was officially diagnosed with fm. We have to run the gamut of tests and doctors to rule out everything else. Have you been diagnosed with fm? What are your symptoms? We have a good group of people here, who are willing to lend an ear and help you as much as we can. Please let us know how you are doing.


----------

